# Anyone a member of SportShooter.com?



## MitchStrp (Jan 8, 2014)

I would love to be a member but I need to have a member sponsor me, which is hard for me because I don't know any other sports photographers so if anyone has any information I would be greatly appreciative. I am doing everything I can to shoot games, obtain credentials, and obviously improve my art. I would love to do this for a living and I already know that it is a tough market and the money is not always there but this is what I want so Ill do what I can. 
Currently I don't have the "appropriate gear " for sports but I feel I make it work. I currently own a D610 Gripped, D700, D7000 Gripped, Nikkor 14-24, Nikkor 24-70, and a Nikkor 70-200 but currently pinching my pennies for a 300 f4 and 1.4x tele-converter. I prefer to shoot football, basketball, motorsports and everything in between. I am not far from Major sports teams such as the KC Chiefs, Sporting Kansas City (soccer) and The KC Royals but my problem is I don't have the connections to obtain a press pass from anyone except Sporting Kansas City so if anyone has any tips on obtaining such passes and my local paper is no help, they are not interested.  If ANYONE has ANY info on sportsshooter.com or help on getting into more games I would be so grateful! 

Here are just a few shots from the past season, sorry about the ugly watermarks in advance


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jan 8, 2014)

Why is it so important to be a member at SportShooter?


----------



## MitchStrp (Jan 8, 2014)

Well as much as i love TPF, the sports/photojournalism is not what I had hoped it to be. While the knowledge on this site is unlimited and very helpful, I believe I could benefit my sports photography more by joining a site purely sports/photojournalism focused. I could be misinformed and If I am then please correct me. Also I have alot of questions specifically sports based and when I ask those sorts of questions here I get generic answer or nothing, after awhile its frustrating. I constantly study and admire other sports photographers and I still have questions. Imagemaker you are probably my only hope for more in depth knowledge.


----------



## striving4mediocrity (Jan 8, 2014)

I think you will have a very, very hard time getting press passes to professional sporting events without being employed by a major media outlet. Don't even think about it for NFL games. Looking at your pics: I can't see any faces! 9 times out of 10 your photos won't be used unless you can clearly see the faces. On top of that I would focus on better crops. In #1 you cut off the legs and we are only seeing half of a picture and #2 and #3 need to be tightened.


----------

